

What's going on with ESA and E3 withdrawals? "Business reasons" or something else? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/08/other-shoe-drops-companies-setting-outside-e3

======
erickhill
Companies aren't simply balking at the price to be a part of E3. More than
anything, they don't want to be a part of a conference that has gone from
80,000 participants with a crazy cool atmosphere to a crowd of 4,000
journalists and industry insiders.

E3 has destroyed itself. It's ridiculous.

------
fourlittlebees
Isn't the price point also an ROI issue, though? The journalists and insiders
already know what's coming, so paying huge amounts for a booth to preach to
the choir doesn't show much of a return. If the point is to talk to gamers and
consumers, that might be more of a worthwhile investment.

